
Z-Order Indexing for Multifaceted Queries in Amazon DynamoDB - amirouche
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/database/z-order-indexing-for-multifaceted-queries-in-amazon-dynamodb-part-1/
======
amirouche
Does anyone know how to implement the 'nextJumpIn' procedure to narrow the
z-index scan?

